# About Christmas



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

There will be good times at Chris' house. Apple, elderberry, dandelion just started this morning.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nothin like homemade hooch :banana: :alky: :drool:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My buds got a cherry lambic going for new years. Yours sounds even better...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds good!

SMS


----------

